# High revs when clutching!



## dektt (Apr 8, 2005)

When I accelarate fast in any gear, particularly 1st and 2nd it seems that my revs stay too high for too long. This gives the effect that I am riding the clutch when I'm not. They seem to sit high for that extra 1-1.5 secs, about the time of a gear change. It sounds terrible and feels even worse. 
I noted a previous question on this and a couple of suggestions. My car is in the local garage today for them to have a look (not Audi). But any help or advice would be appreciated. I have only had the car for 3 weeks and have already had to replace the timing belt and tensioners....DOH Â£Â£Â£Â£
Its a 2000 225

Please help.......


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sounds like you may need a new diverter (dump) valve

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ing+clutch


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sticky throttle ?


----------



## dektt (Apr 8, 2005)

:wink: 
SOLVED.

The sensor attached to the clutch had a broken bracket aparently. This has been temporarily fixed pending the part arriving. Should be cheap apparently!
ANyway if anybody else has this problem try it.
Cheers

Derek :idea:


----------



## yogi (Dec 9, 2004)

great will check mine were abouts is the sensor exactly cheers for info


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

dektt said:


> When I accelarate fast in any gear, particularly 1st and 2nd it seems that my revs stay too high for too long.


Hi dektt,
I had this problem with mine it was described as 'throttle flare' (revs hanging on a bit after coming off the gas and hitting the clutch). 
Turned out to be the throttle/cluth actuaction sensor thingy or something! anyway, the dealer fixed it under warranty took about 20 mins to fit


----------



## carfanatic (Nov 17, 2002)

dektt said:


> :wink:
> SOLVED.
> 
> The sensor attached to the clutch had a broken bracket aparently. This has been temporarily fixed pending the part arriving. Should be cheap apparently!
> ...


Thats a common problem. You can test the clutch switch with VAGCom in block 066. On idle it reads 1000. Press the clutch and it changes to 1100 when the switch isn't broken. If you press the brake pedal too it reads 1111.


----------



## dektt (Apr 8, 2005)

I get the car back today..... Hooray, the aircon should be fixed and the throttle sensor. My local garage are good guys so I will ask them where the sensor is and how to go about it in DIY mode if possible.Will post details over next few days...Cheers


----------



## yogi (Dec 9, 2004)

ok decktt


----------



## jasonyuk1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Just noticed this on mine, only when in turbo mode, say at 4,000RPM clutch in throttle off the revs go up to 4,300. I though this was normal??. Its going in next week for a new seat belt shall I get them to check the sensor???


----------



## dektt (Apr 8, 2005)

Got mine back. Not fixed as Audi had sent the wrong part. Apparently the actually part mine requires is only Â£9. At the moment mine has been temp fixed and is working ok. Going back to garage on Wednesday 20th.
*** VW/AUDI specialist had a look at this 2 weeks ago and could not find anything! m
My local, everyones welcome garage spotted it after I mentioned that it might be the sensor. I got this info from you guys. Will post again when completed as Im off to Prague for W/E cheers :twisted:


----------



## dektt (Apr 8, 2005)

Jasonyuk1.

Sounds a bit like the problem I had. When gunning it the revs would stay high and even rise a couple of hundred when changing gear, clutch fully depressed. It made me sound like a learner and annoyed the shit out me. 
Worth a try I think!
:?:


----------



## dektt (Apr 8, 2005)

My throttle has been fixed. It is now a different car to drive. The part fitted inc VAT was Â£40. The revs now return normally.
From what I can gather it is the sensor behind the clutch pedal that had a broken bracket. I believe access to this is from the cabin.
I have now had it back for about 2 weeks. I no longer need to wait on the revs lowering when changing gear. Now a pleasure to drive..... Good luck :wink:


----------



## yogi (Dec 9, 2004)

will check mine now


----------



## Zeeko (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi guys got a 225 Audi TT 2001, fitted a new clutch switch but my car is still over revving when changing gear? It's pretty much stock apart from a remap and an air filter but it did it when it was standard only had it a few weeks, full service history and 74,000miles. It's revs quite abit aswel but only after about 3000rpm and more than quarter throttle? Any help would be great really scratching my head


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Zeeko said:


> Hi guys got a 225 Audi TT 2001, fitted a new clutch switch but my car is still over revving when changing gear? It's pretty much stock apart from a remap and an air filter but it did it when it was standard only had it a few weeks, full service history and 74,000miles. It's revs quite abit aswel but only after about 3000rpm and more than quarter throttle? Any help would be great really scratching my head


 Hi, Is the black plastic piece which actuates the switch still clipped to the pedal ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Zeeko (Jul 20, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Zeeko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys got a 225 Audi TT 2001, fitted a new clutch switch but my car is still over revving when changing gear? It's pretty much stock apart from a remap and an air filter but it did it when it was standard only had it a few weeks, full service history and 74,000miles. It's revs quite abit aswel but only after about 3000rpm and more than quarter throttle? Any help would be great really scratching my head
> ...


Sorry only just seen this reply, yes all the clips are in place it was the throttle body slightly gunked up all good now!


----------



## haldex (May 2, 2021)

bumping an old thread, but am i right in thinking to clean the throttle body, it needs to stay plugged in? And new gasket required?


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

haldex said:


> bumping an old thread, but am i right in thinking to clean the throttle body, it needs to stay plugged in? And new gasket required?


I took mine off the car totally so it was unplugged , as you know , only 4 bolts hold it to the inlet manifold.
Was fearful of trying to open up the butterfly plate inside with it not being connected so just blasted around the plate with aerosol throttle body cleaner and it came up like new, amazingly clean .
You may not need a new gasket , I bought one ready but having removed the throttle body found the old gasket to be in absolutely perfect condition , so never used it.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

silverbug said:


> haldex said:
> 
> 
> > bumping an old thread, but am i right in thinking to clean the throttle body, it needs to stay plugged in? And new gasket required?
> ...


Could this be the source of the wailing??


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

davebowk said:


> Could this be the source of the wailing??


When I took off the throttle body the old gasket was stuck to the inlet manifold and there was an immaculate clean face on the throttle body itself.
It seemed to seal perfectly well and I thought it a waste of effort to change it?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

, I bought one ready but having removed the throttle body found the old gasket to be in absolutely perfect condition , so never used it.[/quote]
Could this be the source of the wailing??[/quote]

Highly possibly, using a old flattened gasket makes no sense when you have a new one to hand, if you do insist on using a old gasket at the very least use some liquid gasket on the mating faces.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Delta4 said:


> Highly possibly, using a old flattened gasket makes no sense when you have a new one to hand, if you do insist on using a old gasket at the very least use some liquid gasket on the mating faces.


Suitably chastised it looks as if I'll be changing the gasket then :lol: .
Cheers


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's never to late to learn something new


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

silverbug said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > Highly possibly, using a old flattened gasket makes no sense when you have a new one to hand, if you do insist on using a old gasket at the very least use some liquid gasket on the mating faces.
> ...


Have you got time to fit the new gasket and re test the mapped ECU?


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

davebowk said:


> Have you got time to fit the new gasket and re test the mapped ECU?


I've been out to garage and tested the tightness of the 4 bolts holding the throttle body on , they're tight ; I'll be honest and say I don't think that it's the source of the leak.
However, I will change the gasket just to eliminate it.
I do have a theory, although possibly clutching at straws now :lol: .
When I first did an oil change on my car I noticed that the engine undertray was damaged on the nearside, and where the return on the tray curves up and is held to the wheel arch liner by the 2 large black plastic twist screws it was totally fractured.
This suggests that the undeneath of the undertray has had a serious whack at some point and this area isn't a million miles away from the nearside intercooler.
Now I don't know how vulnerable the intercooler is, or even how low down it is mounted, but if the housing were cracked say, couldn't this account for why at 22psi the screech is there but at 12 it isn't?
Either way, the bumper is coming off for a good look.
No the remapped ECU has already been posted back, the warning lights coming on as a result of the inability to communicate with it sealed the fate of that thing :? .


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

I was thinking along the lines of if you put a thin blade of grass between your thumbs and blow, you get a sceetch. Same with air passing a vibrating gasket. It might not be that but it does rule it out.


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

I might be way off the mark here but on my car the Maf sensor failed just before Mot was due.
The car ran like a pig but didn't light any warning lights !
Garage told me to unplug it then drive carefully the sixty miles to service and fit new one.
It made all sorts of weird and wonderful noises, noises that boy racers pay hundreds to achieve lol.
Noises included whistling, chattering which I guess was the turbo and loud sucking/ induction sounds. Fitted new unit and everything returned to normal.
Just my two bobs worth.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

davebowk said:


> I was thinking along the lines of if you put a thin blade of grass between your thumbs and blow, you get a sceetch. Same with air passing a vibrating gasket. It might not be that but it does rule it out.


I'll replace the gasket, and see what difference it makes.
Going to take off the bumper too and check the intercoolers and pipes etc as it needs to be done for peace of mind.



Stustt said:


> I might be way off the mark here but on my car the Maf sensor failed just before Mot was due.
> The car ran like a pig but didn't light any warning lights !
> Garage told me to unplug it then drive carefully the sixty miles to service and fit new one.
> It made all sorts of weird and wonderful noises, noises that boy racers pay hundreds to achieve lol.
> ...


Thanks, but brand new Bosch MAF fitted a little over 12 months ago , so think can rule that out .


----------

